# Black Bear Eats My Cym. Little Black Sambo Am/aos



## Greenpaph (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a dozen or so Cymbidiums hanging along the edge of my tree line. Four nights ago one of our local black bears ate two of them. One was my AM/AOS Little Black Sambo (a fav).  He left the pot with 2 fang marks in the pot, the name tag and the hanger and his nightly feces! I scoured the woods and could not find a piece of the plant. He ate the whole thing!!!
I proceeded to spray the rest of the plants with a cayenne pepper mix. He came back last night. I found one Cym. on the ground in tact. I would have loved to be a moth in the tree watching him respond!

PS: Does any know where I can find an awarded Little Black Sambo (not bear)!?


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 8, 2009)

Man! What a bummer!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 8, 2009)

That's almost as good as "the dog ate my homework" excuse! "Yeah, ah, I had an awarded Cymbidium, but a bear ate it." Sure.

The bears must be real hungry up your way! Sorry for this peculiar loss...


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 8, 2009)

The bears must be real hungry up your way! Sorry for this peculiar loss...[/QUOTE]

LOL! They must be! I have seen them many times; but they have never eaten any of my potted plants!


----------



## rdhed (Aug 8, 2009)

At least he has discriminating taste. He didn't want just any old non-awarded salad.:wink:
Really though I feel your loss.:sob:

--Allen--


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 8, 2009)

Greenpaph said:


> PS: Does any know where I can find an awarded Little Black Sambo (not bear)!?



The 'Black Magic' cultivar listed here has a 44-year-old AM/AOS, the seller just didn't add that.

Also, you might as well pick up one of these too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought you were going to say that you scoured the woods to find that bear so you could make him into a rug.

I can begin to understand how you feel about the loss of that little plant -- a chipmunk did in a couple of my minis this summer. I'd like to make a rug out of him!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 8, 2009)

Scott Ware said:


> The 'Black Magic' cultivar listed here has a 44-year-old AM/AOS, the seller just didn't add that.
> 
> Also, you might as well pick up one of these too.


I have bought Paphs from this seller and she is good to her word.

That's too funny Scott...repellent LOL


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice way to repel the bear!!!! /sorry to hear about the loss...but the bear must have really enjoyed it...!!!


----------



## aquacorps (Aug 9, 2009)

You could also contact Loren Batchman http://www.orquideas.com/index.html 
Saw him speak a few years ago at "Meet the Breeders" along with Terry Root, Fred Clarke and Frank Smith. Real nice guy.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 9, 2009)

what a bummer! One just has to wonder what a bear found so interesting about that plant! :sob:


----------



## Heather (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, first, I am very sorry for the bear and his discerning taste, but I couldn't help laughing the way you told the story, Peter. And at a few of the following comments. :rollhappy:

Really tho, too bad. ity:


----------



## nikv (Aug 9, 2009)

In reference to Scott Ware's post, Orchidtn is a top-notch seller on eBay. I've purchased many, many plants from her and never a problem.


----------



## John M (Aug 9, 2009)

Man, that hurts! Who'd have thought that a Cym would taste THAT good!? Bummer!


----------



## Candace (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow...sucks.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2009)

Anybody want to see my new cymbidium!?  :evil:


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 10, 2009)

John M said:


> Man, that hurts! Who'd have thought that a Cym would taste THAT good!? Bummer!



ask my cats... Phrag's long petals and Cynbidium's leave are onthe top oftheir gourmet list.... :rollhappy:


----------

